# Tom Bisio Bagua Concepts DVD's



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 14, 2014)

Disk 1 Ding Shi (Fixed Posture Circle walking)

This disk covers the mud stepping and 8 standard palms while walking the circle with their applications. This disk also shows a small segment with a few palm changes but not in detail. 

Disk 2 Lao Ba Zhang  (Old Eight Palms) & Ba Zhang (Eight Linear Ba Gua Palms)





This disk covers the 8 basic palm changes while walking the circle and the eight linear Bagua palms with applications for both. There's also an alternate circle walking palm changes shown in the index that is a slightly different set from another one of Tom Bisio's  instructors. 






Disk 3 You Shen Ba Gua Lian Huan (Swimming Body  Ba Gua Chain Linking Form)

This Disk shows an advanced form that imitates the movement of a dragon with palm changes and the linear forms mixed. It also shows more applications from this form and goes in to crane stepping and describes the hidden kicks with in crane stepping.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 14, 2014)

I just thought id share and recommend this series for any bagua practitioners out there looking to add some Liang bagua to their training. 

Tom Bisio shows the bagua movements broken down pretty well and shows applications to each movement that are taught well as well. 

I know learning from DVDs is not recommended but if you have a bagua back ground this is the best set I've seen on the market.


----------

